
Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark Beta 1 Released - yannski
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-August/004202.html
======
yannski
After leaving the Ubuntu world a few releases ago because I was tired of
having old Gnome releases and because I wanted Wayland because of its Hidpi
support, I will surely come back :)

